# They are starting to go home :(



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

I have really had fun with these pups. 
First one went home today and within a week I will be down to the female that I kept and another that is waiting for his owner to get settled into a new house.
I will be placing them in Utah, Alabama, Missouri and Lousiana.










Sorry I have not posted more about their progress. I have been plenty busy with dogs and kids and have focused on keeping my site updated for the owners.

You can see more pictures and videos of them on my website if you like.
http://www.coldwatercanyon.weebly.com


----------

